# [Review] Enermax Platimax 500 Watt - Nahezu lautloses Effizienzwunder



## Braineater (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Erscheinungsbild und Verarbeitungsqualität
Kabelmanagement und Kabelqualität
Technische Details
Testsystem
Testverfahren
Effizienz
Spannungsstabilität
Lautstärke
Fazit*​*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Das 500 Watt starke Platimax ist das kleinste Netzteil mit Platinum Zertifizierung in Enermax‘s Produktportfolio. Das Luxusnetzteil soll abgesehen vom hohen Wirkungsgrad mit Kabelmanagement und einem sehr niedrigen Betriebslautstärke um die Gunst der Käufer buhlen. Ob das gelingt soll das folgende Review klären.

An dieser Stelle geht ein großer Dank für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen und die Bereitstellung des Testsamples an:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Netzteil wird in einer silbrig grauen Verpackung an Endkunden ausgeliefert. Neben dem Produktname offenbart die Front nicht nur Angaben zur Leistung, sondern auch wie effizient das Netzteil eingestuft und wie lange der Hersteller Garantie gewährt.
Auf der Rückseite finden sich umfangreiche Informationen zu den verschiedenen Schutzschaltungen und Features der PSU sowie Längenangaben zu den verschiedenen Kabelsträngen. Aller Informationen werden lediglich in Englisch bereitgestellt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Inneren der Packung finden sich alle Einzelteile durch Pappeinschübe räumlich voneinander getrennt. Das Zubehör bietet spartenübliche Kost und besteht abgesehen von einem Benutzerhandbuch und einem Aufkleber aus zwei wiederverwendbaren Klett-Kabelbindern, einem Kaltgerätestecker und den modularen Anschlüssen. Zum verstauen Letzterer hat der Hersteller noch einen Aufbewahrungsbeutel beigelegt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Erscheinungsbild und Verarbeitungsqualität*

Enermax hüllt seine Platimax Serie in ein schlichtes aber dennoch edel anmutendes Gewand. Das Gehäuse wird vollständig von einem robust wirkenden, anthrazitfarbenen Strukturlack bedeckt. Ein weißer Platimax Schriftzug ziert die Gehäusewände beidseitig. Der Bereich um die Lüfteraussparung wurde mit einem silbernen Rahmen verkleidet und setzt damit einen edlen Akzent. Der 140mm große, halbdurchsichtige Lüfter aus eigener Produktion verbirgt sich unter einem konventionellen runden Lüftergitter.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mit Maßen von 150x86x160mm entspricht das Netzteil der aktuell üblichen Größenordnung im mittleren Leistungsbereich und dürfte entsprechend problemlos in den meisten Gehäusen unterkommen. 
Auf der Rückwand findet sich ein Aufkleber, welcher die Leistung der verschiedenen Leitungen im Detail aufschlüsselt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Äußerlich hinterlässt das Platimax Netzteil einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Dieser wird nicht zuletzt durch die mängelfreie Verarbeitung und den robusten Lack geprägt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Kabelmanagement und Kabelqualität*

Das Netzteil setzt, wie alle Vertreter der Baureihe, auf ein teil-modulares Kabelmanagement. Während der 24-Pin ATX-Strang und der 4+4-Pin CPU-Strang fest mit dem Netzteil verbunden sind, stehen die PCI-Express-, SATA- und Molex-Anschlüsse modular zur Verfügung. Mit sechs SATA-, sechs Molex-, einem Floppy- und zwei PCI-Express Anschlüssen bietet das 500 Watt starke Netzteil eine für die Leistungsklasse übliche Anschlussvielfallt.
Die Laufwerksanschlüsse wurden dabei zu viert beziehungsweise zu fünft an jeweils einem Kabelstrang gestaffelt. Die beiden PCI-Express Anschlüsse werden aus einer Buchse gespeist, was der Modularität etwas entgegenwirkt wenn eine Grafikkarte mit nur einem Stromanschluss eingesetzt wird.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hersteller schlüsselt im Bereich der Anschlüsse vorbildlich auf welche Leitungen mit welchen Pins der verschiedenen Kabelstränge belastet werden. Die Kabel passen mechanisch nur in einer Richtung in die Buchsen. Zur besseren Orientierung wurden Anschluss und Buchse jeweils mit einem Pfeil gekennzeichnet.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Alle Kabelstränge wurden mit einem grobmaschigen Kunststoffsleeve versehen. Die vorwiegend schwarze Ummantelung wird dabei von einigen roten und gelben Maschen durchzogen. Ein Schrumpfschlauch die Sleeves in ungefähr 2cm Abstand zu den Anschlüssen. In dem Bereich sind dann logischerweise die einzelnen, verschiedenfarbigen Adern sichtbar. 

Die Ummantelung kommt einer aufgeräumten Optik zugute, macht aber auch die dickeren Kabel recht störrisch. Die verwendeten Stecker hinterlassen einen qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck und weder an den Kabeln, noch am Stecksystem gibt es was auszusetzen. Zugunsten der Optik wäre allerdings ein reiner schwarzer oder schwarz grauer Sleeve passender gewesen.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Details*

Die 12V Schiene wurde auf drei Leitungen zu jeweils 25A aufgeteilt. Mit 492 Watt kann bei Bedarf fast die komplette Leistung über die 12V Rails umgesetzt werden. Die 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitungen können kombiniert 100 Watt liefern.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Blick ins Innere des Netzteils bietet sich ein aufgeräumtes Bild, welches fast ohne passive Kühlelemente auskommt. Im Gegensatz zu den größeren Modellen wurde die Technik im kleinsten Vertreter der Platimax Reihe von Enermax selbst gefertigt. Trafos von Rong Chyuan und bis zu 105° hitzebeständige Kondensatoren von Panasonic und Nippon-Chemicon zählen zu den qualitativ hochwertigen Bauteilen aus Fernost. Auch die Lötqualität ist durchaus zufriedenstellend. So gibt es auf den Platinen keine Anzeichen dafür, dass zu heiß gelötet wurde.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für die Kühlung der Komponenten kommt ein Enermax Lüfter mit der Bezeichnung ED142512W-DA sowie einem Durchmesser von 140mm zum Einsatz. Das verwendete Twister Lager soll dabei einen besonders geräuscharmen Betrieb ermöglichen.

Der Hersteller stattet das Platimax mit allen aktuellen und wichtigen Schutzmechanismen aus, um sowohl das Netzteils als auch das System zu schützen.

*UVP*: Das Netzteil schaltet ab wenn die Spannungen auf den Leitungen unter eine festgelegte Toleranzgrenze fallen
*OVP*: Das Netzteil schaltet ab wenn die Spannungen auf den Leitungen über eine festgelegte Toleranzgrenze steigen
*SCP*: Eine Sicherung die im Falle eines Kurzschlusses das Netzteil und das System schützt. 
*OPP*:  Eine Sicherung wird ausgelöst wenn mehr Leistung beansprucht wird als das Netzteil liefern kann.
*OCP*: Das Netzteil schaltet ab wenn die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen einen Grenzwert überschreitet. 
*OTP*: Das Netzteil schaltet bei Überhitzung ab, um Schäden an den Bauteilen zu vermeiden. 
*SIP*: Ist die eigentlich selbstverständliche Strom- und Spannungsbegrenzung.

Neben den ganzen Mechanismen bietet das Netzteil außerdem Unterstützung für das *Zero Load Design* der neuen Intel Hashwell Prozessorgeneration. Nähere Details dazu gibt es direkt in einem kurzen Artikel auf der Enermax Homepage.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testverfahren*

Für eine gleichmäßige Last auf der CPU sorgt Prime95 mit einem Custom Run über eine halbe Stunde fixiert bei 12k mit FFTs in place. Die GPU wird mit dem EVGA OC Scanner mit dem Furry-Tessy Donut Test bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 ebenfalls eine halbe Stunde ausgelastet. Dabei wurden die Spannungs-, Effizienz- und Lautstärkemessungen durchgeführt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Effizienz *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im direkten Vergleich zum Gold zertifizierten BeQuiet Straight Power E9 kann das Enermax Netzteil in allen Situationen minimal an Leistung einsparen. Das Potential beläuft sich dabei abhängig von der Auslastung auf 5-7 Watt.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Spannungsstabilität*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Stabilität der Spannung gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen. Die verschiedenen Leitungen bleiben auch unter unterschiedlichen Lastsituationen stabil und stets innerhalb der Toleranzgrenzen.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lautstärke*

Die Lautstärke wurde in 30cm Abstand zum Netzteil gemessen. Dabei wurde das Netzteil geräuschisoliert vom Rest des Systems gelagert. Die Grundlautstärke lag bei 33,5 dBA.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kleine Enermax Platimax arbeitet an der Schwelle zur Lautlosigkeit. Selbst unter hoher Last lässt sich der verbaute Lüfter nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Auch die Elektronik arbeitet absolut Störgeräusch frei.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Enermax bietet mit dem kleinsten Ableger der Platimax Serie ein höchst effizientes Netzteil, welches dank des hochwertigen 140mm Lüfters mit Twister Lagertechnology nahezu lautlos zu Werke geht. Die Verarbeitungsqualität liegt auf einem erstklassigen Niveau und sowohl die Lackierung, als auch die optische Gestaltung können überzeugen.

Hochwertige Bauteile sorgen nicht nur für stabile Spannungswerte sondern lassen auch auf eine lange Lebensdauer hoffen. Der Hersteller unterstreicht diese Erwartungen mit einer 5-jährigen Garantie.
Ein teilmodulares Kabelmanagement sorgt für Ordnung im Rechner, auch wenn die Flexibilität aufgrund der Anschlussaufteilung etwas eingeschränkt wird.

Mit einem Preis von aktuell 122€ liegt das Platimax 500 Watt auf dem üblichen Preisniveau für Platinum zertifizierte Netzteile in der Leistungsklasse. Aufgrund des teilweise recht happigen Aufpreises zu Gold Netzteilen dürfte die Luxus-PSU vor allen Dingen Enthusiasten ansprechen.

Die überzeugende Leistung des Enermax Platimax 500 Watt wird mit einem Gold Brain sowie einem Silent Brain für das leise Betriebsgeräusch prämiert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (8. Mai 2013)

Review ist online, viel Spaß


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie  soll das ganze eine Anspielung auf Hirnlose Konsum Zombies sein wie in Romeros Filmen 

So Spaß bei Seite, schönes Review der Benjamin überflutet ja das Forum mi Samplen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Review. 
Kannst du mal ein Foto der Platine posten?

Und das E9 mit 480 Watt wäre sinnvoller als Vergleich gewesen, da es ja näher an die 500 Watt des Enermax dran ist als das 580 Watt Modell.


----------



## Braineater (9. Mai 2013)

Die Platine wollte ich nicht erst rausbauen, da man dazu ja eigentlich das komplette NT demontieren muss 

Die 480 Watt Version des Straight Power hatte ich für den Vergleich leider nichtmehr zur Hand.


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

Super Test, meistens liest man ja nur was von >700W bei den Netzteilen.

Wo bleiben die 300W Platin-Netzteile?


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Super Test, meistens liest man ja nur was von >700W bei den Netzteilen.
> 
> Wo bleiben die 300W Platin-Netzteile?



die will keiner bezahlen, kosten fast das gleiche aber du hast schon Gold Sea Sonic G-Series G-360 360W ATX 2.3 (SSR-360GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

Ich würd auch das Gleiche für ein 200W Netzteil zahlen.
Bei modernen Verbräuchen mit 60-100W wär ein 200W 90+ Netzteil deutlich sparsamer als eins mit 500W.


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2013)

Lass uns das in den NT diskusionsthread verschieben.

Es sind zuwenige die soviel für ein 300W NT Zahlen würden, außerdem bringt es dir im endeffekt nix


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Review.


----------



## Braineater (10. Mai 2013)

Danke  Lob hört man doch immer gerne


----------



## -LANParty- (11. Mai 2013)

Hut ab der Herr, solider Test

Ist das Platimax tatsächlich ein Ticken leiser als das bq? Mit welchem Messgerät/Umgebung warst/bist Du denn bewaffnet?


----------



## Braineater (11. Mai 2013)

Danke  Reicht aber bei weitem nicht an deine Netzteiltests heran  Dazu fehlen mir die nötigen Gerätschaften 

Messgerät ist/war ein Voltcraft SL-100. Platziert in 30cm Abstand zum NT auf höhe des Lüfters.
Gemessen wurde außerhalb des Rechners in einem großen Karton, welchen ich mit Decken und Kissen von außen so gut es ging gegen Schall isoliert habe  Lüfter im Rechner waren alle soweit es ging runtergeregelt. Grundlautstärke im Karton lag unabhängig von der Rechnerlast bei 33,5 dBA.

Einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen beiden Netzteilen konnte ich persönlich lautstärketechnisch nicht ausmachen, nur das Messgerät hat dem BQ eine minimal höhere Lautstärke bescheinigt.


----------



## -LANParty- (11. Mai 2013)

Das nennt man mal ein(e) ausgeklügelte(s) und gut durchdachte(s) Test-System respektive Testumgebung 

Ist aufjedenfall ein super Einblick in die Geräuschwelt der Netzteile und gut zu wissen, dass Enermax mittlerweile geräuschmäßig auf be quiet-Niveau angelangt ist ....
hast Du vielleicht ein leichtes Spulenfiepen/zirpen unter 3D-Last (ohne VSync) wahrnehmen können?


Sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## Braineater (11. Mai 2013)

Störrgeräusche von der Elektronik konnte ich keine feststellen und ich stufe mich da als sehr empfindlich ein


----------



## Westcoast (11. Mai 2013)

danke für die mühe und ein sehr schönes review

enermax platimax hat schon seine klasse.


----------



## Braineater (12. Mai 2013)

Mach ich doch gerne  Danke für das Lob


----------

